# Journal enthält unbeendete Transaktion



## Serethos (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich hab wieder ein kleines Problem mit meinem Linux. Wenn ich mein System mit trueimage sichern möchte kommt immer die Fehlermeldung/Hinweis das meine HDD folgende Fehler hat:


> Jornal enthält unbeendete Transaktion



Um diesen Fehler zu beheben hab ich folgendes gemacht

```
fsck -a /dev/hdxn
```
Hier ist nur das Problem, das fsck meint das mit der HDD alles in Ordnung ist. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt seine Festplatte zu reparieren bei dieser Fehlermeldung.

MFG Serethos


----------

